# HELP! where can I buy black powder



## Longbowmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking for a black powder dealer, would prefer it somewhere in west michigan. I don't even want to get into why the feds have made it so difficult.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Short of mail order I can only say Johnson's in Adrian. They stock GOEX, all grades... Adrian is in SE Michigan, roughly half and hour West of Cabelas... Have not found anyone else close to me who will even think of stocking it due to insurance and Federal regulations... 

If you can find 3 or 4 people that need it then it is worth mail ordering 25 lbs and splitting the $25 hazmat fee...


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Longbowmark said:


> Looking for a black powder dealer, would prefer it somewhere in west michigan. I don't even want to get into why the feds have made it so difficult.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


 
Bobs Gun & Tackle - Hastings MI.

269-945-4106 - I called them for you, they carry (in-stock, plenty of it)
in 2f and 3f (GOEX).

There you go - hope that this helps.


----------



## Longbowmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Hunt-n-fool

thanks for the info, I am planning a trip there asap.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hesperia Sports Shop also carries it.......not sure if that'd be closer.....


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

on target in k`zoo has a good selection of all grades.


----------

